# Driver rating explanation cards



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Do you hand these to your passengers?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Do you hand these to your passengers?


Most pax. Not all. Have had very positive feedback. Many pax have thanked me for the info.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Typo on 2 star rating. "The driver should be fired, my ride was and uncomfortable.." (and should be the word "an").


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Typo on 2 star rating. "The driver should be fired, my ride was and uncomfortable.." (and should be the word "an").


Yeah I can fix that on next printing. Cards were cheap at Vistaprint


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hope it's working for you. I think some would be turned off by that. It's pretty much asking for a 5 star rating. 
But if it works for you, keep at it


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

if i'm rider in your car and read all this ! i really rate you one star if you offer me drink and food too ! why because you have not beg for five star ! just say hey man rate me five star that uber things need us get rated five ! why u begging for star man the uber rdier is cheapest human been on earth got safe ride and clean car !


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

tacky tacky tacky. you expect 5 stars PLUS a tip simply for meeting the expectation? why _earn_ 5 stars when you can just ask for it? where does all this sense of entitlement derive from?

just my opinion.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> tacky tacky tacky. you expect 5 stars PLUS a tip simply for meeting the expectation? why _earn_ 5 stars when you can just ask for it? where does all this sense of entitlement derive from?
> 
> just my opinion.


Have had very positive feedback. Many pax have thanked me for the info. The point is to inform pax that if everyone gave us four stars, we would all be terminated.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It is tacky and the worst part is that any driver who hands these out really thinks he gives a 5-star ride every time.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

I think you'd have better success with custom made fortune cookies that have the message "tipping isn't a city in China" inside!


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> It is tacky and the worst part is that any driver who hands these out really thinks he gives a 5-star ride every time.


Have had very positive feedback. Many pax have thanked me for the info. The point is to inform pax that if everyone gave us four stars, we would all be terminated. My rating with Lyft and Uber have gone up since I started using the cards.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I have still not had a passenger who was aware of the 4.6 rating cutoff. I tell them something along the lines of: 4 star restaurant, good. 4 star hotel, good. 4 star driver, fired!


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

I had something similar on the backs of the headrests (1* should include '+ shoot his dog!') But I replaced it with something like this:

"Just two or three 1-Star ratings can get any rideshare driver quickly fired. Please keep your own wait times short with plenty of drivers on the road for you by seriously considering a consistent 5-Star rating for almost every driver. Thanks!" Simpler, easier to take in, and it's not asking for a 5-Star rating for yourself, but for all drivers.

And be ruthless about CX. Cancel the ride (so they can't rate you) if they say things that indicate they might downrate you. You can get them out of the car and on the curb quickly by turning right at the next corner saying you're going to go get something to eat now (at the sleaziest place you can think of) - they can touch 'Cancel' on their app to get another driver.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

elronaldo said:


> I had something similar on the backs of the headrests (1* should include '+ shoot his dog!') But I replaced it with something like this:
> 
> "Just two or three 1-Star ratings can get any rideshare driver quickly fired. Please keep your own wait times short with plenty of drivers on the road for you by seriously considering a consistent 5-Star rating for almost every driver. Thanks!" Simpler, easier to take in, and it's not asking for a 5-Star rating for yourself, but for all drivers.
> 
> And be ruthless about CX. Cancel the ride (so they can't rate you) if they say things that indicate they might downrate you. You can get them out of the car and on the curb quickly by turning right at the next corner saying you're going to go get something to eat now (at the sleaziest place you can think of) - they can touch 'Cancel' on their app to get another driver.


In conversations with pax, I compare us to restaurants and hotels. Four star hotel is good. Four star restaurant is good. Four star driver is fired. I sometimes expand on that, telling them that is every pax rated me four stars, I would bee gone in a week.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> I sometimes expand on that, telling them that is every pax rated me four stars, I would bee gone in a week.


But every pax doesn't rate you 4-stars. About 90% rate you a 5. Obviously you don't understand the system. It's just fine.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> But every pax doesn't rate you 4-stars. About 90% rate you a 5. Obviously you don't understand the system. It's just fine.


It's called "hypothetical" and it is a valid premise. Thanks for advising me what I do and do not understand. (That's called sarcasm)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I like those cards...

Unfortunatly it's the reality and a great many people have realized this.

I would much rather have it replaced with a thumbs up thumbs down rating.


----------



## C.R. (Aug 16, 2017)

elronaldo said:


> I had something similar on the backs of the headrests (1* should include '+ shoot his dog!') But I replaced it with something like this:
> 
> "Just two or three 1-Star ratings can get any rideshare driver quickly fired. Please keep your own wait times short with plenty of drivers on the road for you by seriously considering a consistent 5-Star rating for almost every driver. Thanks!" Simpler, easier to take in, and it's not asking for a 5-Star rating for yourself, but for all drivers.
> 
> And be ruthless about CX. Cancel the ride (so they can't rate you) if they say things that indicate they might downrate you. You can get them out of the car and on the curb quickly by turning right at the next corner saying you're going to go get something to eat now (at the sleaziest place you can think of) - they can touch 'Cancel' on their app to get another driver.


ALL Drivers do NOT deserve a Five star rating.

Example one driver seats in driver seat opens trunk and let Rider load luggage, open door and gets in.

Second Driver gets out, opens door for Rider, instructs Rider to put on seatbelt, closes door, loads luggage and gets back in vehicle. Did both EARN a Five Star. WITHOUT any comments just answer YES or just answer NO...


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

C.R. said:


> ALL Drivers do NOT deserve a Five star rating.
> 
> Example one driver seats in driver seat opens trunk and let Rider load luggage, open door and gets in.
> 
> Second Driver gets out, opens door for Rider, instructs Rider to put on seatbelt, closes door, loads luggage and gets back in vehicle. Did both EARN a Five Star. WITHOUT any comments just answer YES or just answer NO...


You are asking for an objective answer to a subjective question and rating. Depends on if it was a pleasant experience for the pax. I have pax refuse help with luggage even whether I am outside the car and open the trunk.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

C.R. said:


> ALL Drivers do NOT deserve a Five star rating.
> .


So you disagree with what the cards say?
You're OK getting 4 stars if you pick them up and provide a good ride, but don't do the extras like opening their door?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So you disagree with what the cards say?
> You're OK getting 4 stars if you pick them up and provide a good ride, but don't do the extras like opening their door?


LOL! I saw a driver in our city pick up a few young ladies in front of a bar while I was waiting for a pax. He got out and opened the door, which was unusual enough. The creepy part was the way he touched them as they were getting in his car. Gave me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## C.R. (Aug 16, 2017)

Objective answer to a Subjective question ???

Please elaborate ???


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

C.R. said:


> Objective answer to a Subjective question ???
> 
> Please elaborate ???


The dictionary is your friend. Try it.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

I agree with the writeup for 5,4, and 3 stars.

** "this driver was extremely rude, committed a serious traffic violation, and/or this vehicle is in extremely unsafe/unsanitary condition."

* "This driver committed a crime during the ride".


----------

